# Buying Contacts/ Glasses with American Prescription



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Am I able to just go to a eye glasses place and get my prescription filled or do I need to get a new exam here in MX? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Am I able to just go to a eye glasses place and get my prescription filled or do I need to get a new exam here in MX?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my prescription filled 3 times on Ave. Madero, at Prism(?), in Guad. Maybe two blocks west(?) of 16th September. Each time, they did an eye exam, but the results were the same. I guess I could have just told him to fill it as it was, but the exam was free. VERY inexpensive, like 550p, complete. Contacts? I have no idea.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Am I able to just go to a eye glasses place and get my prescription filled or do I need to get a new exam here in MX?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We go to Costco. They offer free exams. The exam room is super clean with a lot of very modern equipment. They also have quite a variety of frames / lens etc.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Am I able to just go to a eye glasses place and get my prescription filled or do I need to get a new exam here in MX?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As others have stated, many places offer free exams. Most places will also readily accept a prescription from a doctor in the USA if it is relatively current - less than a year old or so. Otherwise they will encourage you to have an exam. I have found the places I have been to here be much more flexible and easier going than those in the USA.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

michmex said:


> As others have stated, many places offer free exams. Most places will also readily accept a prescription from a doctor in the USA if it is relatively current - less than a year old or so. Otherwise they will encourage you to have an exam. I have found the places I have been to here be much more flexible and easier going than those in the USA.


And - from time to time a US based contact lens web-site sends us a special offer and we buy my wife a few boxes of lens from the States. Sometimes it is a little cheaper than Costco - even with the shipping charge - but we obviously have to wait for delivery.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain opticians like Optica Lux and others, same as Costco, have optometrists on staff who will give you an examination at no cost. Their business model is that they hope you will buy your lenses from them once you have had your examination, but there is no obligation.


----------

